
We may have spotted a parallel universe going backwards in time - ed
https://www.newscientist.com/article/mg24532770-400-we-may-have-spotted-a-parallel-universe-going-backwards-in-time/
======
basicplus2
A Theory..

[https://www.sciencealert.com/scientists-propose-a-mirror-
uni...](https://www.sciencealert.com/scientists-propose-a-mirror-universe-
where-time-moves-backwards)

------
pizzaknife
The paywall here is infuriating

